# Emeka Okafor



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

2 articles on the big guy and his play so far this season. I remember in the offseason Monty said he wanted more out of Emeka than Emeka provided last season and so far he's delivering.





> *Emeka Okafor has been a steady performer for the New Orleans Hornets*
> 
> When the unbeaten New Orleans Hornets tip off tonight against the Los Angeles Clippers at the New Orleans Arena, Emeka Okafor will be playing his 264th consecutive NBA game.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/11/emeka_okafor_has_been_a_steady.html




> *Hot Hornets (6-0) owe much to a newly revived Okafor*
> 
> MILWAUKEE -- Chris Paul was eager to make a point about the New Orleans Hornets and the way they've snuck up on the NBA, what with their 6-0 start. Seems they snuck up on the TV network execs as well.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/features/steve_aschburner/11/09/emeka-okafor/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Was just coming in here to post the 2nd article. He's been tremendous this season. I don't think anybody saw it coming. Maybe without any pressure on him to do so well (pressure's mostly on CP3 & West, and you can maybe throw Ariza in there), he can finally play well consistently.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Basel said:


> Was just coming in here to post the 2nd article. He's been tremendous this season. I don't think anybody saw it coming. Maybe without any pressure on him to do so well (pressure's mostly on CP3 & West, and you can maybe throw Ariza in there), he can finally play well consistently.



Yeah, last season just wasn't a good one for Emeka. I was hoping he'd have a better season this year. It's still very early but so far, so good.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I still feel like he plays out of position somewhat, him in a bruiser pf role next to a mid tier center that can rebound and stretch the defense with a jumper would really maximize his potential IMO. THings are working awesome so far this season, especially considering D-X is playing some really inspired defense and emeka is holding his own 1v1 against other centers so double teams that we were so accustomed to seeing arent necessary so far. I considered west to be expendable but he has really stepped up the intensity and began to shine in areas I knew he could, but simply hasnt been the last couple seasons. hornets still have a lot of upper echelon teams that they need to play so i can really gauge how they will stack up this year but they can only play the schedule that is handed so far and they are doing so amazingly well. In game alterations and pre-game planning is so much different this year, we are handing teams different looks and throwing them for a loop whereas in the years past everyone knew what the hornets M.O. was going to be every single night.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> I still feel like he plays out of position somewhat, him in a bruiser pf role next to a mid tier center that can rebound and stretch the defense with a jumper would really maximize his potential IMO. THings are working awesome so far this season, especially considering D-X is playing some really inspired defense and emeka is holding his own 1v1 against other centers so double teams that we were so accustomed to seeing arent necessary so far. I considered west to be expendable but he has really stepped up the intensity and began to shine in areas I knew he could, but simply hasnt been the last couple seasons. hornets still have a lot of upper echelon teams that they need to play so i can really gauge how they will stack up this year but they can only play the schedule that is handed so far and they are doing so amazingly well. In game alterations and pre-game planning is so much different this year, we are handing teams different looks and throwing them for a loop whereas in the years past everyone knew what the hornets M.O. was going to be every single night.


David West tweeted that the coaching staff's BBIQ is crazy. He says they prepare with purpose. He seems to enjoy this coaching staff a lot. Monty and his staff seem to have this teams attention and while it's still early, it's paying off.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> David West tweeted that the coaching staff's BBIQ is crazy. He says they prepare with purpose. He seems to enjoy this coaching staff a lot. Monty and his staff seem to have this teams attention and while it's still early, it's paying off.


 Its interesting because I wonder just how disgruntled d-x was last year and the years prior with scott as the HC. I know this is a contract year and people generally play harder then, but d-x has never exactly been "lazy' to me, hes always been a hard worker. I wonder how much of his play is a result of it being the last year of his contract, and how much is the new coach


----------

